# VG trailer mount steps



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Finally found what I've been searching for at:
http://dtsinnovations.com/ 

I got their "D-Step II Recreation" trailer mounted steps, and couldn't be happier. So want to share this in case someone else might need one, and to save them some time. 

Good Hunting/Fishing!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Thanks...!...*

I need one of those... I wish it had a rail of sorts, but it is way better than climbing down after 59 yrs and an extra 40#...


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Try Eddie English in Milton*

I am sure he can fab or get what you want. My wife's cousin got a step system at the T&W flea market that came off a pontoon boat setup. It has 2 or three steps and a rail to get up into the pontoon boat while on a trailer. He mounted it to his trailer for his skiff. Works great!

Eddie's site:

http://www.boatrailer.com/

another source for what I am talking about with a picture:

http://www.boattrailerservice.com/shop/Pontoon-Front-Ladder.html

Just sharing another idea.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Worn Out said:


> I need one of those... I wish it had a rail of sorts, but it is way better than climbing down after 59 yrs and an extra 40#...


ROGER, exactly why I needed one, and why i shared the sight/info...it comes with the big u-bolts, you just have to measure and tell them the trailer tongue depth when you order online. Thought about adding a vertical galvanized steel tube and a couple of "u" bolts for a handhold/stability. 
Good fishin'/huntin' boys! :thumbsup:


----------

